# Tb skin test and Admin fee?



## gsereda (Oct 25, 2013)

Getting 2 different responses on the TB/PPD skin tests.  Can you bill a 90471 with them or a 99211?  Please Help!!!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## mgadley@ymail.com (Oct 25, 2013)

*TB*

We use a 99211 when billing for a TB Test.  A 90471 is an intramuscular iimmunization and a aTB test is jsut a skin test.


----------



## cheermom68 (Oct 25, 2013)

You would not code either, only the 86580.  There is no appropriate administration code.  There is also no E&M when all you are doing is the TB test.  Similar to a U/A or strep test.  If there is a code that describes what you are doing you use that code. The performance of the test is included in the fee and no E&M service should be billed.


----------

